# TUT of MIDNIGHT ROSE look =)



## snowkei (Nov 25, 2006)

hello everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I took many pics when I made the "MIDNIGHT ROSE" look~
I hope that will be helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









what I used
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...t/DSCN0419.jpg
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...t/DSCN0420.jpg

[tools]
brush #23
        #224
        #242
        #219
SOLONE #H06
            #H07
Bobbi Brown #concealer brush
                 #eyeshadow brush
AVEDA angle brush
SANA EXCEL lash curler

face
IOPE foundation #23

brow
Shiseido elixir eyebrow pencil

eye
Paints #Untitled
e/s #Passionate. Wait Till Dark. Black Tied. 
Beautiful Iris. Naked Lunch
technakohl liner #Jade Way
Paul & Joe eye gloss #05
Bobbi Brown shimmerbrick #Pink

lash
Shu Uemura #Luxe Black

cheek
ANNA SUI blush #303

lip
Dior addict lipstick #330
Stila it gloss #Fetching


my eyes without makeup only conceal




apply paints on the eye lids as basecoat








apply e/s wait till dark with 242 brush
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...ei/tut/2-1.jpg
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...ei/tut/3-1.jpg
draw a line with angle brush
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...ei/tut/4-1.jpg
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...ei/tut/5-1.jpg
apply e/s passionate on inner corner 




(SURROUNDED by WAIT TILL DARK)
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...ei/tut/7-1.jpg
apply some WAIT TILL DARK on lower eyelid(with 242 brush)




use eye gloss  to lighten it
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...wkei/tut/9.jpg
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...kei/tut/10.jpg
use technakohl to do the liner (upper & lower)
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...kei/tut/11.jpg
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...i/tut/12-1.jpg
apply some BLACK TIED on the third of the eyes with 219 brush 
(upper & lower)
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...i/tut/13-1.jpg
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...i/tut/14-1.jpg
apply some BEAUTIFUL IRIS to blend them with 224 brush
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...i/tut/15-1.jpg
use one color (in pink shimmerbrick) 
along the bone of eyebrow to lighten it
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...i/tut/16-1.jpg
add some NAKED LUNCH on inner corner





wear on false eyelashes





then do the brow with brow pencil
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...kei/tut/19.jpg





blush on the apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








and apply lipstick & lip gloss 

all done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












oh my poor Eng..


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 25, 2006)

Looks great! Nice tuts!


----------



## exgirlfriend (Nov 25, 2006)

This is so gorgeous (like you, hehe)

PS: Dont worry about your English, it is very good, and I (and I'm sure that everyone else) can understand it perfectly.


----------



## Risser (Nov 25, 2006)

lovely lip and your eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 25, 2006)

Your makeup is lovely! You always do such a beautiful job!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 25, 2006)

beautiful tutorial


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 25, 2006)

gorgeous


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 25, 2006)

whats the white stuff u put on ur browbone?


----------



## BlueRose (Nov 25, 2006)

thanks for the tut

i liked the eye gloss


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 25, 2006)

thanks, that's so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




do you think you could do a tutorial of this?





by the way, i love the shape of your eyes.


----------



## snowkei (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 

 
_whats the white stuff u put on ur browbone?_

 
I use one color in BOBBI BROWN PINK shimmerbrick...the color looks like PIGMENT PINK OPAL


----------



## snowkei (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlueRose* 

 
_thanks for the tut

i liked the eye gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thx..I love PAUL & JOE eye gloss!!!so I have 3 [different color]


----------



## snowkei (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spam_musubi_* 

 
_thanks, that's so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




do you think you could do a tutorial of this?





by the way, i love the shape of your eyes._

 

sure...if u think u need it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  maybe next time


----------



## snowkei (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exgirlfriend* 

 
_This is so gorgeous (like you, hehe)

PS: Dont worry about your English, it is very good, and I (and I'm sure that everyone else) can understand it perfectly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanksssssssssssssssss for ur encouragement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try harder to improve that


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_sure...if u think u need it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  maybe next time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks :cartwheel:


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Nov 25, 2006)

you look perfect!!!! more tuts please!!


----------



## Uofmchick18 (Nov 25, 2006)

WOW that looks awesome!! very nice job!!


----------



## bebixlove (Nov 25, 2006)

you have very nice lips!


----------



## Lizz (Nov 26, 2006)

i love your tutorials keep them coming!


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 26, 2006)

Snowkei thank you SO MUCH for that wonderful tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am really glad to see you on Specktra because I always have  problems with my asian eyes and you have taugh me so much  :cartwheel:


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Nov 26, 2006)

Stunning!!!


----------



## veilchen (Nov 26, 2006)

You look verrrry pretty! And the falsies look so natural on you!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 26, 2006)

such a  lovely tut


----------



## kelizabethk (Nov 26, 2006)

You make it look so easy!


----------



## slvrlips (Nov 26, 2006)

very pretty 
Im soo going to buy passionate tomorrow 
I love that color on you


----------



## little teaser (Nov 26, 2006)

that is very pretty


----------



## ch33tah (Nov 30, 2006)

very well done. i had to do a double take when i looked at how your eyes look w/ out make up, compared to the end resulet. you must really have to curl your lashes to get them to open up your eyes. i've noticed most asian women have eyelashes that almost bend down over the eye. those false lashes do a great job of opening your eye up and making them look very bright and beautiful. well done.


----------



## franimal (Nov 30, 2006)

i love the little flash of pink you use


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Dec 1, 2006)

dammnn  that is bomb!!!lol...really really good techniques!!!...your soo cool!!!lol...for real!


----------



## jenii (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't have most of these colors, but I think I'll try seeing if I've got similar ones and do this anyway!! It looks so good!


----------



## Ciloo (Dec 1, 2006)

I love this tut !!!!! So unusual, so beautiful !!!!


----------



## d_copper (Dec 1, 2006)

It is like magic how you can create some many different looks and it suits you every single time. 

This one is gorgeous as usual and thank you for taking so many photos. Definitely helps in trying to replicate the look!


----------



## Fallon (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow thats really pretty, very romantic looking


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Dec 10, 2006)

You are AMAZING!


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 10, 2006)

Every single Tut of yours is just fabulous!!!!
Thank you so much!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 11, 2006)

thx everyone


----------



## Miss World (Dec 13, 2006)

this is really pretty ^_^ you look gorgeous! I love your make up style, thanks for the tut


----------



## baby_phat_phat (Dec 14, 2006)

absolutely gorgeous...your lashes look great and i think the pop of color on the inner lid really makes the look


----------



## snowkei (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank You^_^


----------



## chrisantiss (Dec 20, 2006)

very nice tutorial


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I Just Love How You Make Your Make~up Look So Easy!


----------



## Tootsie22 (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks 

can't wait to try this look


----------



## snowkei (Jan 8, 2007)

thx for posting!!^__________^ **big smile**


----------



## marianzhou (Feb 3, 2007)

woww i lvoe the way you blend and put the colrso together


----------



## miss-lilly (Feb 4, 2007)

Great tutorial! Thank you so much, I'll definitely give it a try!!!
BTW your english is not bad at all, I understood everything perfectly!


----------



## breathless (Mar 4, 2007)

this is a great tut! you make me want to go and buy some more mac mu so i can try this =]]


----------



## bubbles81 (Mar 4, 2007)

wow! very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thnx!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 12, 2007)

wow wow i love your tuts!


----------



## cha_reeza (Jun 1, 2007)

your false eyelashes doesnt seem "fake" to you anymore! They look so natura. I guess it'll take heaps of practice to achieve that.


----------



## applefrite (Jun 1, 2007)

Just beautiful !!!


----------



## june19th (Jun 1, 2007)

great tutorial, thanks for posting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



love the shape you used


----------



## Nikkilici0us (Jun 2, 2007)

you're a true inspiration to me.. and many people i'm sure. Your application is impeccable.. i'm telling you. i'd so totally hire you as a m/u artist if I owned a store!!!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 3, 2007)

thanks everyone!!^^


----------



## Brianne333 (Jun 5, 2007)

I love the color combination on your eyes!  It's unusual but looks refreshing and not too heavy.  Lovely job!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 5, 2007)

I love your tuts!  I always wanted to get that MAC pink shadow but had no idea how to wear it cuz I thought it might be a tad to bright.  But now im def going to pick it up, thanks!


----------



## EvilFairyQueen (Jun 7, 2007)

I love your tuts. Sadly I'm to shy to wear such bright colours... but I'm working on that.


----------



## snowkei (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks everyone <3


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Jun 10, 2007)

i love your tuts! stunning!


----------



## Kelaia (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## Lovealot (Jun 30, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## mommymac (Jun 30, 2007)

That was nice very 1-2-3 easy to follow, thanks.


----------



## missli422 (Jul 1, 2007)

your tutorial are always so pretty! good job...i love the pink!!


----------



## arabian girl (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamgrape1119* 

 
_you look perfect!!!! more tuts please!!_

 
i agree.....


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

lol wow my eyes look soooo much like yours on the first pic<3 nice job very pretty!!


----------



## Fati (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice job!

thanks


----------



## evie42 (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ViV04* 

 
_lol wow my eyes look soooo much like yours on the first pic<3 nice job very pretty!!_

 
haha my eyes look like hers too, I always look for her tuts


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 19, 2007)

Love ur color choices and that pic of the tutorial request is so creative!!!  I do wish u'd do a tut of that look!

And ur skin looks so smooth!


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Jul 20, 2007)

*Love it! Great tutorial, thank you!*


----------



## snowkei (Jul 21, 2007)

thanks <3


----------



## CaliArtist (Sep 10, 2007)

i s0 *l0ve* this look ima try it *to*morrow. Beautiful :::Cheers:::


----------



## cocolette (Nov 8, 2007)

yay thanks for this i love ti!


----------



## vveinee (Nov 20, 2007)

You remind me of Taiwanese Actress "Lu Ming Jun".


----------



## seachell12 (Nov 21, 2007)

this looks great!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautiful. Thanks!


----------



## sweet (Mar 2, 2008)

I love this look you created! Btw, the lipstick you are using is called Dior Addict Ultra Shine 330 in Ultra-Naturel/Shiniest Nude? It seems like a nude beige color but its pinkish on your lips. Can I know how you achieve the pinkish shade? I been trying to match this lipcolor with one of my eye mu. Hope you can enlighten me. Thanks.


----------



## anneh89 (Mar 3, 2008)

beeaauutifulll!!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Mar 4, 2008)

looks awsome.. i love it


----------



## mariaelena40 (Mar 5, 2008)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## slowdear (Mar 6, 2008)

So lovely. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Gorgeous!! <


----------

